# [Q] Phone Shuts Down When Connected to USB



## Straal

Hi,

When I flashed my Samsung Vibrant back to stock 2.1 Eclair, this issue came up.
The phone shuts down each time a usb cable is connected. You cannot turn the phone back on with the usb cable plugged in.
That is, the usb cable only causes shutdown of the phone when its also connected a pc or wall charger.

Is there any way to fix this issue by using Odin or another program?

Thanks!

Edit: Problem Solved! I just had to flash it to CM 7.1 and the problem fixed itself.


----------



## Annex

I wouldn't use Odin on that usb cable... I would buy a new cable and or try on another usb port. it if everything looks good and no shut offs. then you might be good... Definitely don't want to ODIN and have it unplug itself in the middle of the flash.... That would not be good. Your vibrant would be dead for sure... Maybe


----------

